# Water Changes



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

When doing large water changes.....say 50 gallons.....do any of you guys have an easier method than pouring a 5 gallon bucket in at a time? Also, can I add the dechlorinator for the total tank volume in the tank before I start refilling? Or do I need to dechlorinator each bucket before adding to the tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Use a Python water change device and connect your faucet to your tank for both draining and refilling. You can add dechlor first.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

So then it would be fine to add the dechlorinator to the tank first, for the entire tank volume, then just fill the tank with my garden hose? My outside water nozzle is just 10 feet away from where my tank is setup.

And since you have responded, thank you DJ, while I'm cycling my 125 gallon 72" x 18" x 22".....what would be a good colorful variety of stock of Mbuna for my setup? Maybe even some Peacocks if compatible. I looked in the "Cookie Cutter" section of the forum but there is nothing beyond a 75 gallon.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not use a garden hose for several reasons, but it's not out of the question.
1-you would want to add 78 degree water to match the tank exactly, or do very small daily water changes if you have to use cold only
2-The Python empties and fills by flipping a switch and has a gravel-vacuum end for the draining process.
3-garden hose is not for potable water...could leach chemicals. If you want a DIY Python and don't care about syphoning out or vacuuming, I would buy hose for an RV for potable water.

Certain peacocks with mbuna are not out of the question, but not ideal. For mbuna I like 5 species with 1m:4f of each in a 72" tank. Idea:
1m:7f Pseudotropheus maingano
1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus
1m:4f Cynotilapia sp. hara
1m:4f Pseudotropheus socolofi albino
1m:4f Iodotropheus sprengerae


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for the advice! I never would have thought about chemicals leaching from the hose.
I'll do some research on the stocking advice as well. I just started my cycle a few days ago so I have some time to kill.
Thanks again DJ!


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

DJ, I really like all of the fish stock that you have suggested. However, if I were to change one species it would be the Socolofi Albino. Could I substitute the Albinos with Saulosi, Yellow Tail Acei, Demasoni or Estherae without any issues? If so, would I stay with the 1m to 4f ratio?

Thanks again.


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

i can only imagine doing 50g water change with 5g buckets. as DJ said, buy yourself a python hose from fish store, it will save you lots of time and will pay back very fast.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Roger That said:


> DJ, I really like all of the fish stock that you have suggested. However, if I were to change one species it would be the Socolofi Albino. Could I substitute the Albinos with Saulosi, Yellow Tail Acei, Demasoni or Estherae without any issues? If so, would I stay with the 1m to 4f ratio?
> 
> Thanks again.


I would not make the exact swap you mention and here is why:
Saulosi females are yellow like the labs
Acei are blue like the Cynotilapia
Demasoni are difficult to keep
Estherae will crossbreed with labs

Off the top of my head, I can't think of anything else with brilliant females. I was thinking of Labeotropheus. Females have a blotch pattern which many like, but the background color is beige. You could up all the females to 7 and just go with the 4 species.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Roger That said:
> 
> 
> > DJ, I really like all of the fish stock that you have suggested. However, if I were to change one species it would be the Socolofi Albino. Could I substitute the Albinos with Saulosi, Yellow Tail Acei, Demasoni or Estherae without any issues? If so, would I stay with the 1m to 4f ratio?
> ...


I suppose the Socolofi (non albino) wouldn't work with the Cynotilapia either because their both blue as well. Would the Labeotropheus fuelleborni (Nakantenga) work or maybe the Labeotropheus fuelleborni OB? The OB's are beautiful. What about Pseudotropheus Crabo Bumble bees? So many beautiful fish.

I'll go get a Python or Aqeon for the water changes tomorrow, I'll need it soon when my ammonia levels drop to zero and Nitrites escalate.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Any of the Labeotropheus would work 1m:7f. The crabro is big/aggressive. Adult males are black/brown. I would decrease the species to like 3 if you go crabro. There is another yellow barred species, flavus. But females are drab.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Any of the Labeotropheus would work 1m:7f. The crabro is big/aggressive. Adult males are black/brown. I would decrease the species to like 3 if you go crabro. There is another yellow barred species, flavus. But females are drab.


Awesome! Now I have the issue of deciding between many great choices of Labeotropheus species.....and the cool characteristics of the Bumble bees. I do however like the idea of more fish with the Labeo's...and I like most of the OB's, adds a little more variety.

Thanks again for all the guidance for this noob, lol. Now I'll make a final stocking list, then I have to find a place that would have all of them to ship to me when my cycle finishes. If you have any recommendations I would appreciate it


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check the availability of the Labeotropheus...you may find that only one-two types are available for purchase and even at that you may need to review a lot of vendors.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I picked up an Aqeon 50' Water Changer today so I can reach any of four sinks from the tank.
Well I'm one week into my cycle.....so I'll start checking different on line shops to see if anybody has the following stock...

1m:7f Labeotropheus fuelleborni (Nakantenga or OB)
1m:7f Pseudotropheus maingano
1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus
1m:4f Cynotilapia sp. hara
1m:4f Iodotropheus sprengerae

I imagine it will be three or four weeks until my tank is cycled and ready for tenants, I hope I can now find a retailer that has all of my peeps....getting anxious!


----------

